# Quiet newborn - a concern?



## agnieszkaj (Oct 14, 2007)

I think it is probably not a concern, but the nervous mom in me needs to make sure.

My baby is 4 weeks old. He has done minimal crying since birth. He cried very little when he was born. He really only cries a couple times a day, and that is not loud and short-lived. I do hold him most of the time, and his crying is always when he is in the bouncy seat or swing. I have two older ones, and they cried a lot. With them, we had those unexplainable crying sessions. My baby does make lots of other sounds. Dh calls him "sqeaky" because that is how he sounds, especially during the night in our bed.

My baby passed his hearing test. He had a gentle birth, unlike his siblings. And I used natural progesterone cream through my pregnancy. Both of those are supposed to make for a happy baby, so maybe that is what is going on.

Anyone else have an experience like this? Is this normal?


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

I would say count yourself lucky!!

DD was a super happy baby and hardly ever cried as a newborn. (She later started showing some food allergies, and then cried A LOT, but for the first couple months she was the happiest baby ever.) If I added up all her short crying sessions throughout the day, it would be an average of 5 minutes per day.







I thought it was weird too, because the books said that babies that age cry for an average of 1-2 hours per day. But I say enjoy it while it lasts!!!


----------



## Ofwait (Feb 16, 2008)

AS long as development is normal, as it sounds, he is perfectly capable of letting you know what he needs, he is fine.
Count yourself fortunate.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

You're doing good, mom!

I have one, too. My oldest was LOUD but happy, my 2nd was SUPER high needs, and now I have an easy, gentle squeaker. Well, he's 6 mos now, so he is getting a little less squeaky and a little more yell-y.









But he's still the quietest baby I've had.


----------



## LeighB (Jan 17, 2008)

Just a content little guy. Dd was a lot like that, until one day she found her voice and hasn't been quiet since!


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

Maybe your first two were colicky?


----------



## 34me (Oct 2, 2006)

My third was also a "quiet" baby. He never even cried until he was 4 weeks - he just "snuffled" when he was hungry. He was a quiet little guy until he was 5 and now he's pretty normal.


----------



## the elyse (Apr 15, 2006)

sounds like my son...it takes ALOT for him to get worked up enough to actually cry. usually in the car. he was smiling at me at 5/6 weeks and is very happy and talkative. enjoy your happy LO!


----------



## Alohamelly (Jul 1, 2005)

Sounds like you have quite a content baby there! Lucky you!


----------



## agnieszkaj (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks everyone! I feel better now.


----------



## FoxintheSnow (May 11, 2004)

My little angel hardly made a peep the first 5 weeks of life then a few days ago someone came in the middle of the night and swapped her out with a screaming, colicky baby!


----------



## veganone (May 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jokerama* 
My little angel hardly made a peep the first 5 weeks of life then a few days ago someone came in the middle of the night and swapped her out with a screaming, colicky baby!

Sorry to go off the OP (but congrats, I'm jealous), but have you had LO checked out for reflux? DD's showed up at 7 weeks and she went from pretty normal (cried for a reason, but never for no reason) to crying all the time. Turned out she was in pain from silent reflux. Just a thought.


----------



## Aeress (Jan 25, 2005)

My 6month old is just a calm, quiet baby. She only cries if she is poopy, mommy can't get her right away or she needs something. She never cried, even after birth, she just made noises.

Every baby has their own temperament. My first was and is, feisty and while challenging as a child, it will serve her well as an adult.


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

Totally normal! My DD (a month old as well) never cries. She just doesn't. No biggie, just enjoy it!


----------



## sarahbay (Oct 30, 2003)

Ohh, I'm jealous!

My 2 boys were like that though too.

My first was a high needs baby, needed to be nursed 24/7. Then I had my son who nursed for 10 min, and was done and perfectly happy about it too. He never cried and was just very very content. I thought something was wrong with him because he was so good!!! LOL!

Now our 4th is super super super colicky, and I would give anything to have a calm one again


----------



## hubris (Mar 8, 2003)

Enjoy!!! Our DS3 is also a much more laid-back, content baby than his older brothers were. It's very nice!!


----------

